# The New Gluten Fad



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Thank goodness it's taken over the old Kale fad! Glad to see Kale go away.

But Consumer Reports says that...

"Unless you are one of the less than 7% who have a reaction to gluten, there is no reason to avoid it. Gluten may be good for you by reducing blood pressure and inflammation.

Gluten free food often have more fat, more sugar and are more expensive than other foods"​


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

You are quite right to be suspicious of these claims Andy. Unless one is unfortunate enough to suffer from Celiac disease then gluten free is but a silly fad. Laughably illustrated by products which could not be expected to contain the merest trace of the substance advertised as 'gluten free'. I was fortunate enough to have worked with one of the UK's most respected dieticians (hello June) who utterly despised these populist substitutions for genuine science.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It's a Western vice. We in EuroAmerica are so blessed with abundance that we feel guilty about it and have to come up with all sorts of bizarre 'healthy' diets that we can obsess about. It ain't medicine, folks, it's just food fergawdsake!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Some parents are militant about this stuff. A girl in my daughter's class has non-celiac gluten sensitivity. So, for the rest of the years that my daughter is in this girl's class, parents are forbidden to bring anything into the classrooms that is not "certified gluten free." This goes for any birthday cakes / cupcakes (which have been a tradition for many families). Also, any Brownie or Girl Scout is forbidden to bring any of their cookies in the classroom, with the exception of the ONE gluten-free variation. Any Valentine's Day / Easter / Christmas candy brought into the classroom has to be gluten-free. It's madness!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Infant non Celiac gluten sensitivity - otherwise known as MSbP.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

The whole Gluten free thing is nothing more than a fashion accessory. This is what happens when a country gets fat, happy and lazy. 

Go to sub-Saharan Africa and try to peddle that crap.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

As several of my daughter's friends sneeringly put it, "A First World problem".


----------



## VPCEH91 (Jul 7, 2018)

I agree...


----------

